# Are there "Angora" sheep?



## she-earl (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a bottle lamb ewe.  She has a very white hair instead of kinky wool.  When my brother saw her, he said that she was an angora.  I didn't find a breed called "Angora Sheep" so I was wondering what breed of sheep have the angora-type hair.  Here is a picture of her.  She is ten-days-old.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2010)

She looks like she could be a hair sheep.  Where did you get her? The previous owners didn't tell you what kind she was?


----------



## she-earl (Feb 28, 2010)

I had ask the farmer what kind of sheep he has.  He said they are crossed.  So said he has some Dorset in the mix but that is all he mentioned by name.  I have had Dorset and know that she isn't Dorset.  The ram lamb that I got at the same time, has some kinky wool over his shoulders but then more hair look over the rest of his body but no like this ewe lamb.  BTW, her name is Marshmallow.


----------

